# Four Word Story



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 13, 2014)

OK, I think we need a new game in the refreshment lounge.  So I propose that we play Four Word Story.  

It works like this, each person reads the previous posts and then adds four words to the story.  I'll start:

The sun shone upon


----------



## coachn (Aug 13, 2014)

the wide opening in


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 13, 2014)

The backside of the


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 13, 2014)

small boat bound for


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Aug 13, 2014)

The eastern far country


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 14, 2014)

. The Captain stood proud


----------



## Morris (Aug 14, 2014)

Observing a dimly lit


----------



## crono782 (Aug 14, 2014)

town far away in


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 14, 2014)

The heavy pouring rain


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Aug 14, 2014)

He reached for his


----------



## japool (Aug 14, 2014)

ancient spyglass that was


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 14, 2014)

Given to him by


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Rick Carver (Aug 14, 2014)

Allister Crowley's second cousin


----------



## BroBook (Aug 14, 2014)

Who had a different


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 14, 2014)

fraternal outlook.  He saw


----------



## El Dud3rino (Aug 14, 2014)

People and animals as


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 14, 2014)

Fractions and confusing shapes


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 14, 2014)

that moved quickly past


----------



## El Dud3rino (Aug 14, 2014)

But at the end


----------



## BroBook (Aug 14, 2014)

of the lecture, he


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoke in 5 parts


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Aug 15, 2014)

Which he had memorized


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 15, 2014)

And learned to wash


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook (Aug 15, 2014)

So that the uninformed  


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 15, 2014)

were mystified.  He grabbed


----------



## Morris (Aug 15, 2014)

His oil lamp and


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 16, 2014)

Poured out the oil


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook (Aug 16, 2014)

on the head of


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 4, 2014)

A small bald man


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 4, 2014)

And it ran down


----------

